# Stupid canninq question.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Can air pressure be used to "cold can" food and heat sensitive items?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

What would air pressure accomplish?

Heat in the canning process is what kill the buggies.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well yeah it's what ya do when ya vacuum pack things in jars. Same process without the heat pastuerization part of the process to kill all the germs. So instead of hat stuff cooling down to make vacuum, you are mechanically drawing the vacuum as long as what you are canning isn't suceptible to germs that can survive anerobic environemnts they should keep. Dry grains would be one thing, pasta, flour, cornmeal, to some degre jerky and dried fuits and vggies.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Isn't pressure the opposite of vacuum?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

depends on where the pressure is at


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So Ammo, jerky and grains would be O.K?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Anything already dehydrated ...like the meals in a jar.
Are you talking food or other items......


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dry beans, rice, flour and meal, grits, 22 ammo.stuff heat would not be good on.
Tobacco too maybe.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You regularly use a reduced pressure to preserve stuff. The cooling of pressure or hot bath canning causes a vacuum and helps keep the seal. You can also use a vacuum pump to reduce the air pressure. The remaining air is 21% oxygen which means that oxidation can still occur but to a much reduced amount. Another way to reduce air volume is to use oxygen absorbers. The oxygen absorbers reduce the air volume by up to 21% causing a vacuum to occur. By removing the oxygen you not only stop the oxidizing of your product but you stop the growth of any bugs or eggs. To be effective you need to reduce O2 levels to 3% or lower. 

For food items you might consider dry ice. Three or four inches of rice, beans, etc two to four ounces of dry ice per five gallon bucket. Do not seal your mylar bag or bucket till the dry ice has completely sublimated as the increased pressure can rupture the container. The CO2 is heavier and will push the air out of the container. The advantage here is that as little as 3% CO2 will inhibit growth of the bugs and their eggs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

cool.wonder if I could just do the non edibles then?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> cool.wonder if I could just do the non edibles then?


You might want to consider a desiccant with your vacuum.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Always. ammo hates air.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

I think on Non-edibles you will be fine on food stuffs no


Ron L


----------

